

How Driverless Car Predicts Expected Movement of Objects on Road? - nitin_flanker
http://www.whatafuture.com/2015/01/06/google-driverless-car-predicting-movement-of-vehicles/﻿

======
opless
apparently deep linking is not allowed on this site.

sucky.

~~~
nitin_flanker
what is deep linking?

~~~
opless
Linking to actual content. If you click on your link it claims the page
doesn't exist, you have to click the same address from the sites front page.

Basically that site breaks how urls work.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Yes you are right. I haven't looked at that. The URL that I submit was -
[http://www.whatafuture.com/2015/01/06/google-driverless-
car-...](http://www.whatafuture.com/2015/01/06/google-driverless-car-
predicting-movement-of-vehicles/%EF%BB%BF#sthash.QN6yCULW.dpbs)

"%EF%BB%BF#sthash.QN6yCULW.dpbs" this part is creating problem actually.

The actual URL is - [http://www.whatafuture.com/2015/01/06/google-driverless-
car-...](http://www.whatafuture.com/2015/01/06/google-driverless-car-
predicting-movement-of-vehicles/)

Sorry for the inconvenience that you faced due to my negligence.

~~~
opless
That's the sites fault, not yours ;-)

